# EAC + CDex erkennt CD/DVD-Laufwerke nicht mehr



## cri (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab folgendes Problem.
Vor einiger Zeit hat alles noch mit dem Auslesen von CD's mit Exact Audio Copy und ähnlichen Programmen funktioniert. 
Dann hab ich paar neue Programme, wie Gamejack , CloneCD + Zusatzdinger wie ClonyXXl und Profiler sowie ein neueren ASPI-Treiber installiert.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das die Laufwerke, die auch früher schon mit den gleichen Programmen (außer Gamejack + ASPI vielleicht) einwandfrei funktionierten, jetzt zwar unter Nero und CloneCD (und auch Windows) normal erkannt werden und benutzbar sind ABER unter EAC und CDex nicht mehr da (also auswählbar) sind.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Weiß vielleicht Jemand aus eigener Erfahrung eine Fehlerbehebung?

Danke!
CRI


----------

